# R.I.P spikey balls



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

we had to put our hedgehog to sleep this morning due to WHS.
He will be sadly missed, its just a shame we ouldnt have rescued him from the shop sooner
sleep well lil buddy
x


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

So sorry for your loss - RIP little one x


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

im so sorry to hear of your loss ann x


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

sorry to hear. RIP, you will be missed


----------

